# Der Herr der Ringe - Die Ringe der Macht: Der epische Trailer ist da!



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Der Herr der Ringe - Die Ringe der Macht: Der epische Trailer ist da!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Der Herr der Ringe - Die Ringe der Macht: Der epische Trailer ist da!


----------



## EM_EN (19. Juli 2022)

Der Startschuss für die Serie fällt am 2. September 20022. 

Ok, da habe ich noch ein wenig Zeit, sind ja nur einige Phasen der Widergeburt.


----------



## BjornE (19. Juli 2022)

EM_EN schrieb:


> Der Startschuss für die Serie fällt am 2. September 20022.
> 
> Ok, da habe ich noch ein wenig Zeit, sind ja nur einige Phasen der Widergeburt.


Nachdem Müll willst du nicht wiedergeboren werden.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2022)

Hier auch noch der Trailer auf YT





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xA2mSwUYlPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der überzeugt mich schon eher als die anderen welche man sehen konnte.
Ich bin sehr gespannt und werde die Serie definitiv gucken.


----------

